# Egg White Powder - Cooking Help



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have some egg white protein powder unflavoured, was wondering what it could be used for, does anyone have any useful recipe's which I could make with it? Puddings etc

Tried mixing it with my Whey floured shake was absolute rank.

Ay suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

